# Signature Recipe



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 24, 2007)

We have so many new members here that haven't the benefit of a few years worth of great recipes that have graced this site.  I propose that we post our signature recipes, those that we know have been well received and are loved by numerous people.  I'll start with the one I'm best known for on this site, Goodweed's World Famous Pancakes.  And I hope many follow.  And if we remember stand outs from ex-members, maybe we can include some of those as well.

*Goodweed's World Famous Pancakes*
These little beauties have graced the table of literally hundreds of people to whom I've given the recipe.  To date, every person who has tried this recipe swears by it and will not use a boxed mix for pancakes again.  They are simple to make, easy to cook, and absolutely delicious.  I get bragging rights for this recipe.  
 
You have to follow the technique as well as the recipe to get the best results.  Enjoy.
 
Dry Ingredients:
1 cup all-purpose flour
2 tbs. sugar or Splenda Sweetener
1/2 tsp. Salt
3 tsp. Double-acting baking powder
 
Wet Ingredients:
3/4 cup plus 2 tbs. milk
3 tbs. cooking oil
1 large egg
 
Combine the dry ingredients in a glass, plastic, or stainless steel bowl with a wire whisk.  Add the wet ingredients and stir just until everything is blended.  There should be small lumps in the batter.  Do Not Overmix as it will toughen the pancakes.
 
Cook over medium heat until the edges begin to lift from the pan and the bubbles pop, but still close on top.  Flip and cook for another 2 minutes.  Remove and serve with your favorite syrup, jam, jelly, or honey.
 
You can add fruits like rasins or blueberries without affecting the batter.  You can also add M & M candies if you want.  If you add fresh acidic fruit like strawberries, peach slices, apple, etc., you will need to add 1/2 tsp. of baking soda to balance the extra acid.
 
Enjoy.


Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pdswife (Jan 24, 2007)

This is what everyone asks for when they come to dinner at our place.







Shaffer style clam chowder

three 10 oz cans chopped clams
1lb bacon
three cups peeled and chopped potatoes
1 1/2 cups chopped onions
2 chicken bouillon cubes
3 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon thyme (some times I use parsley instead)
2 cups half and half
1 cup milk
3 tablespoons all purpose flour

salt and pepper to taste

Directions:
open canned clams reserving all juice
set aside

cut up bacon, removing a lot of the extra fat 
in large sauce pan cook bacon until crisp. Keeping the bacon and the grease in the pan
add potatoes, clam juice, thyme, Worcestershire sauce, onions, pepper,bouillon cubes.
Bring to a boil, reduce heat. Cover and simmer for about ten minutes or until potatoes are tender. 

Combind milk, cream and flour till smooth. Add to potatoe mixture. Cook and stir until slightly thickened. Stir in Clams. Return to boiling reduce heat. Cook for a few minutes more. Add salt and pepper to taste.

If soup is too thick add more milk or cream
if soup is too thin add more flour mixing with milk or cream first!

We add a tablespoon of butter to each bowl when serving ( not at all good for you
but it tastes great!!!

Add some nice frech bread and a green salad and you've got a wonderful dinner! Use small bowls so you can have seconds! As with most soups this is better the next day!
__________________


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 24, 2007)

This would be mine...

*Tiramisu Piemontese*










*Ingredients:* 

700g/ 1,5 lb mascarpone
6 *very fresh* (essential!!) eggs (5 if eggs are particularly large)
100g / 3,5 oz sugar
half cup of Marsala wine
1 cup (circa, more if needed) freshly brewed coffee (not too strong, slightly diluted) or little more as needed.
600g / 1 lb + 5oz Savoiardi or lady fingers
pure cocoa powder unsweetened
sweetened cocoa powder
*Instruction:* 

Separate eggs. Beat together yolks, sugar, wine and mascarpone until the mixture attains a smooth creamy texture.
Whip the eggwhite vigorously until it becomes solid. (do this patiently with "high energy", if it is not solid enough the end result will be soggy and soupy!)
Carefully fold in the whipped eggwhite into the mascarpone/york mixture, blend them well and evenly.
Mix 2 teaspoonful of sugar into the coffee, then pour in a container large enough to dip savoiardi/lady fingers comfortably. dip each pieces of biscuits into the coffee quickly, (wet the entire surface for a moment but not until it gets soggy all the way through) lay them neatly in one layer at the bottom of a large square/rectangular baking dish (or 2 medium).
pour half of the cream (mascarpone/egg mixture) evenly over the savoiardi, then sprinkle the sweetened cocoa powder to cover the surface.
lay another layer of savoiardi on top, repeat with the cream, then top it off with unsweetened pure cocoa powder.
Chill it in the fridge for a couple of hours before serving.
*Interesting note:*
"Tiramisu" means "Pick me up" in Italian (Tira mi su). I was curious about the origin of this name, and when I asked Cristiano about it, he told me this rich cake full of calories (thus it would give you lots of energy) was served traditionally as a final dessert at weddings (the Italian weddings rival to those of Greeks, they keep on eating and eating all day and night!!). This was done to assure the newly weds' very "energetic" and passionate honeymoon following the big feast!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 24, 2007)

My Mom's Macaroni Salad

8 oz. box elbow macaroni (cooked, drained, and cooled. This is one time I rinse the macaroni well or you have to double the dressing and entire salad is too dry.)

-sliced radishes, 4 or 5 large
-cucumber, cut long ways, seeds removed, and sliced
-1 yellow pepper, chopped
-1 tomato, chopped (you can use any type of tomato i.e., Roma, grape, etc. If using grape still cut in half so tomato juice flavors salad)
-1 med-large carrot ribbons or just sliced carrots
-2 hard boiled eggs, grated (a must for this salad)

DRESSING
1 cup Miracle Whip
1 cup mayonnaise
1 TBS apple cider vinegar
1 TBS sugar
salt and pepper to taste (heavy on the pepper)

Mix all dressing ingredients first. Add veggies to macaroni and then mix most of dressing with everything. Refrigerate for about 1 hour to let flavors blend. Not totally necessary but it does help. Right before serving mix rest of dressing in with everything else.

Serves 8-10

This is great with the burgers we always make with it at the following link-

Favorite Hamburgers


----------



## corazon (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's mine http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/tnt-chocolate-kahlua-mousse-pie-by-popular-demand-17859.html?highlight=mousse
Actually, it's my dad's recipe but shhhh, don't tell!
Here's one that _is_ mine http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/tnt-apple-frangipane-galette-18727.html?highlight=apple


----------



## mish (Jan 24, 2007)

GW, your pancakes sound fab!!!!

My signature(?) dish - dear to my culinary heart is/are souffles.  I started out with a basic souffle recipe (egg/cheese), and still in the midst of embellishing/tweaking.  Chocolate souffle is another I've been working on (when I have the time), to come up with a piece de resistance.  Will be watching for member's sig dishes.

P.S.  If I were stranded on a desert island, with one thing to eat -- it would be souffle!


----------



## JDP (Jan 24, 2007)

*Latin Style Bananas Foster*

My buddy and I had been making Bananas Foster for an event called "Eats" to benifit an area vocational school and we got bored doing that so we came of with this version.

1/2 stick of butter melted over low heat
1 thinly sliced ripe (sweet) plantian
cook for a few minutes 

add 1/4 cup dark brown sugar 
juice from 1/2 lime
a splash of tequilla and rum ( or Cyclone which is a blend of the 2)
flame

a few sprinkles of cinnamon

Put sauce over vanilla ice cream and top with cilantro and candied jalapeno slices. ( seeded and viened slices tossed in egg white and then with white sugar and baked at 375 for 10- 15 minutes) 

We had an adventurous crowd that loved the new version

JDP


----------



## mudbug (Jan 24, 2007)

JDP, I believe I am ready to do a flamenco in honor of your dish. Nice variation!


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 25, 2007)

*Enchiladas*

*This is a very good vegetarian entree*



*Cheese and Bean Enchiladas Serves 12*


*Enchilada Sauce*

3 T. olive or vegetable oil            Blend oil and butter in sauce 
3 T. butter                                       pan over low heat. Stir in

4 T. flour flour.

*Add:*
2 ½ cups tomato sauce          (I use 1 quart tomato juice in place of sauce 
1 ½ cups water                          and water)
1 small onion, chopped
1 T. cumin 
1 t. coriander
1 t. cinnamon
2 T. chili powder
1 T. honey or syrup

Blend thoroughly and remove from heat.

To assemble a 9x13 pan of enchiladas, you will need:

*1 can refried beans*
*2 Cups chopped onions*
*One pound sharp cheddar cheese, cubed*
*Corn tortillas, approx. 12 depending on size of tortilla*

Spread ½ cup sauce on bottom of greased baking dish.
Layer with *corn* tortillas to cover bottom. Add 1 Cup diced onions and half of the cubed cheddar cheese, dot with half the can of refried beans. Spread 1/3 sauce. Add more corn tortillas, the rest of the onions, cheddar cheese, refried beans and 1/3 sauce. Top with final layer of corn tortillas and rest of sauce. Bake in 350 oven for 40 minutes or until bubbly hot.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 25, 2007)

*Whole Grain Buttermilk Pancakes*

This is my most requested food to be served by house guests. I fiddle with the 2 cups of flour I use. Currently I use 1 cup whole wheat bread flour, and 1/3 cup each ground oats, ground flax seed, and buckwheat flour. Note the mixing technique is different than normal pancakes. You beat the eggs with a whisk, then whisk in the buttermilk/yogurt, then stir in the dry ingredients, and finally stir in the oil. I sometimes drop on frozen raspberries once I have poured the batter onto the hot skillet, before I flip the pancake. If you are using store bought (thick) yogurt, use a bit less than 1 3/4 cups or the batter will be too stiff. The walnut and cinnamon variation is nice. These freeze very well.

*Whole Wheat Buttermilk Pancakes *9-12 pancakes

2 eggs
2 cups whole wheat flour
1 ¾ cups buttermilk or yogurt
1 t. baking soda
1 t. baking powder
½ t. salt
2 T. oil

Beat the eggs well.
Add other ingredients except oil and mix. ADD OIL AND MIX AGAIN.
Fry on hot griddle
Variation, add ½ cup diced apples, ¼ cup chopped walnuts and ¼ t. cinnamon.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 25, 2007)

Mine would have to be pulled pork. Been making it for 40+ years.

Carolina Pulled pork
I posted it a long time ago. It is truly easy and delicious. 
1 pork shoulder or butt, bone in or out--any size--the cooking time is the same for a 3#or 8# piece.
 BBQ rub of your choice  or just rub the meat with a mixture of coarse ground black pepper and brown sugar. 
Let marinate 8 hours or overnight. 
Method 1--IF you have a smoker that can control the temp (I have a sidebox smoker and can keep the temp at 200*-250*) smoke the meat for 4 hours, keeping the temp low. Then place the meat in a 250* oven for 4 hours to finish. It will be meltingly tender and have a wonderful smoky flavor. 

Method 2 (and this is the one I have really used for 30 years). Place the meat in a 250* oven for 8 hours uncovered . I have often done them overnight. It will still have the melting tenderness. You will have to slap your hands to have any left over as you take it out of the oven. 

When ready to serve pull chunks of meat off and then "pull" the meat into shreds by pulling between 2 forks. Do not discard the fat--mix it in. This is not a low fat dish and to really enjoy, use it!!! 

For a traditional Carolina serving method very lightly moisten the meat with sweetened vinegar (1 qt. vinegar + 1/4C sugar and 2TBS coarse black pepper). It should be SO little that you don't even know you have put it on.

To warm before serving put the vinegared meat in a pan (black iron frying pan or Le Creuset is good) and cover tightly. Heat at 250* until heated.

To serve, offer bbq sauces, cole slaw (in the Carolinas, it goes ON the sandwich), baked beans, rolls, and banana pudding. For fall bbq's Brunswick Stew is also offered. 

For BBQ sauce here is my tomato based: 
1 bottle ketchup (28 or 32 oz.) 
1 ketchup bottle of cider vinegar
 6 oz. yellow mustard 
6 oz. worcestershire sauce
 1/2C brown sugar 
3 oz. liquid smoke 
2-3 TBS coarse black pepper 
Tabasco to your taste
 Simmer for 45 minutes. 
If you use commercial bbq sauce I suggest diluting them 1/2 with vinegar for this use. 
Eastern NC uses vinegar sauces--sweetened vinegar with 1/4C (at least!!) cayenne pepper OR black pepper. It is too hot for me! 
South Carolina uses a mustard based sauce


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm resurecting this thread because we need more great signature dishes.  The ones given are wonderful and I thank the posters.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Feb 3, 2007)

*Killer Cheesecake*

This is the only cheesecake I make. Loosen your belts, folks. There's a picture of it somewhere around here that I'll try to find.

2 cups chocolate graham crackers, crushed
 1/4 cup sugar (you can use less if you want because the graham crackers have sugar in them)
 1/3 cup butter, melted
 three 8-oz packages cream cheese, softened
 1-1/4 cups sugar
 4 large eggs
 one 8-oz carton sour cream
 1 T vanilla extract
 1/4 cup butter
 1 cup (6 oz) semisweet choc chips
 12-oz jar caramel topping
 1 cup chopped toasted pecans

*Combine* first 3 ingredients, stir well. Firmly press mixture on bottom and 1 inch up sides of lightly greased 9-in springform pan. Bake at 325 for 10 minutes. Cool in pan on wire rack.

*Beat* chream cheese at medium speed of an electric mixer until creamy; gradually add 1-1/4 cups sugar, beating well. Add eggs one at a time, beating well after each addition and scraping sides and bottom, as needed (this part is impo'tant--mud). Sire in sour cream and vanilla. Pour batter into prepared crust and bake at 325 for 1 hour 5 minutes. The center will not be completely set. Turn oven off and partially open oven door (I stick a wooden spoon in the door and "close"-mud). Leave cheesecake in oven 1 hour, then remove to wire rack to cool completely. Cover and chill for at least 8 hours. Carefully release from pan and transfer cheesecake to serving plate.

*Now for the killer part!*

*Make *a chocolate ganache Basically heat some heavy cream and then melt a few squares of good quality chocolate in it until you have a thinnish spreading consistency. Spread warm ganache over cheesecake and chill 15 minutes. (I used to melt choc chips in butter but it gets too stiff when cool.) 

*Combine* caramel topping and pecans in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly, over medium heat. Boil 2 minutes. Remove from heat and cool 5 minutes. Spread over chocolate, cool completely. Serve immediately, or cover and chill.


----------



## jkath (Feb 3, 2007)

I need to see a photo, mudbug....and perhaps one sent to my home....

Any of you make any of my dishes regularly?


----------



## mudbug (Feb 3, 2007)

jkath, the photo is gone.  I posted it a couple of years ago when I was getting started here and it was gigantic big.  I s'pect it got removed to free up space.

Darn, now I'll have to make another one soon..........


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 3, 2007)

In my circle of acquaintances I'm known as the "Potato Salad Lady", since I love making all sorts of different variations. The following is my most requested version:


"Danish Blue Cheese Potato Salad" 


3 pounds "White Rose" potatoes (or any other thin-skinned
potato of your choice)
1 cup minced red or Vidalia onion - or shallots 
6 hard-cooked eggs, peeled and quartered lengthwise
1 16-ounce container of sour cream
1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons white wine vinegar
1 cup crumbled Danish blue cheese, or other blue of choice, + extra for sprinkling over the top for garnish
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper
1 teaspoon paprika
Parsley for garnish

Cook the unpeeled potatoes in boiling water until tender when pierced with a thin knife or skewer and drain. As soon as they are cool enough to handle, but still warm, cut them into large chunks and place in a large bowl with the onion and the hard-boiled eggs. In another bowl mix the sour cream, mayonnaise, vinegar, blue cheese, salt, pepper, and paprika. Pour over the potatoes and mix gently. Garnish with the extra crumbled blue cheese over the top & parsley sprigs around the edge of the platter or bowl and refrigerate until ready to serve.


----------



## Corinne (Feb 3, 2007)

Corinne's Seafood & Corn Chowder

1/2	cup	butter
1	onion,	chopped
4	cloves	garlic, minced
1/4	cup	flour
2	8 ounce	bottles clam juice
1	14.5 ounce	can chicken broth
1/2	teaspoon	salt
1/2	teaspoon	ground white pepper
1/4	teaspoon	ground cayenne pepper
1/4	teaspoon	dried thyme
16	ounces	fresh or frozen corn kernels (yellow and white blend)
8	ounces	bay scallops, rinsed and drained
8	ounces	small cooked shrimp, rinsed and drained
12	ounces	crab meat, rinsed and squeezed dry
8	ounces	imitation crab meat, chopped
1	bunch	scallions, sliced
2	cups	heavy cream
		Fresh Thyme for garnish

Instructions: In a large sauce pan or stock pot, melt butter over medium heat.* Sauté onions and garlic in butter until onion is tender.* Add flour and whisk constantly for two minutes.

Add clam juice, chicken broth, salt, white pepper, cayenne pepper, and thyme.* Bring to a boil.

Stir in corn.* Return to a boil.* Reduce heat and simmer, covered, for 10 minutes.

Stir in scallops.* Simmer, covered, for five more minutes, until scallops are opaque.

Add shrimp, crab meat, imitation crab meat, scallions, and cream.* Stir gently to combine.* Heat through on low heat, do not boil. Garnish with sprigs of fresh thyme.

Makes about 10 cups.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 3, 2007)

These all sound so good! I don't have a "signature", maybe with more practice I can be as good as you!


----------



## Claire (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh, I especially want the potato and the macaroni salad.  Can you tell I'm readyfor summer?

Mine is probably artichoke dip.  It is an easy take on the traditional recipes.  Take a can of artichoke hearts or bottoms.  Drain & put in your food processor.  Then a package of good seasons italian dressing mix (I used to put in all the seasonings separately, but what the heck, let someone else do the work), and 1/4 cup of parmesan or romano cheese.  Yes, you can actually get away with the stuff in the green canister (although I prefer it with the good stuff)!  A half-cup of mayo (this is where I do not compromise, it must be full fat, low fat is too sweet).  Oh, I almost forgot, a few dashes of the hot sauce of your choice.  Puree until smooth.  Put in an oven proof container and bake at 400 until the top is brown and bubbly (about 20 minutes if I remember right).  No matter what I make to bring to a party, this is what they want.  "Claire is here!  The dip is here!"  When I'm doing it at home I serve it with slices of good french bread.  When I'm bringing it to someone's house I put it in a tin foil container and use crackers (usually triscuits).


----------



## RMS (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't know if this is my signature dish but it is one of my favorites.



Authentic Italian Feast Style- Sausage and Peppers Recipe


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 4, 2007)

Im the same as Michelemarie. I really dont have one. Pasta sauce maybe? I make a little of everything. Japanese to Spanish to Russian fare.
Great question though!


----------



## RMS (Feb 4, 2007)

Deadly Sushi,
I'm just getting into Russian fare, or more specifically Georgian recipes.
They are very healthy.  I'm having trouble locating some of the spices I need though.  Going to check out Trader Joe's to see if they have them.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 6, 2007)

*Quick Pecan Bread*

This is my favorite quick bread recipe. It is delicious and so easy.

In a large bowl combine; 1 box of Pecan cake mix (dry), 1 small package instant French Vanilla pudding (dry), 4 eggs, 3/4 cup oil and 3/4 cup water. Mix all together and add 1 cup chopped pecans. Pour into 2 loaf pans that have been greased and floured. Bake at 350 for 30 to 45 minutes, depending on the size of your bread pans. Turn out on a wire rack and cool. I usely wrap one loaf and freeze for later.

Note: I didn't have any pecans today so I used walnuts. Worked out fine.
        Today I used for the first time, Crisco with Flour No-Stick spray in the bread pans and it worked great.


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 6, 2007)

This dish is not really my signature but definitely one of my favorites.  It is easy to prepare and it appeals to people of different culinary backgrounds.  Here it is once again:

KOTOPOULO LEMONATO (Lemon Roast Chicken)

Serves: 4  Preparation: 10 min + 30 min marination Cooking: 1 hr

Ingredients:
1 medium-size chicken, about 1.8kg, thoroughly cleaned
1 tbsp salt
1 tbsp pepper
1 tbsp oregano
6 potatoes, peeled and halved
Juice of 2 lemons
80ml (1/3 cup) olive oil
1 cup water

Method:
1. Marinate chicken with salt, pepper and oregano for at least 30 minutes.

2. Place chicken in a casserole. Spread potatoes around the chicken and pour lemon juice, olive oil and water over all.

3. Bake casserole, covered in a preheated oven at 200 degrees C/400 degrees F for 1 hour. Half an hour into cooking, uncover casserole. When chicken is browned on top, after about 15-20 minutes, turn over and continue baking uncovered till browned on other side and cooked through.

Note: For well-cooked potatoes, ensure that they are fully immersed in the sauce. However, if the potatoes are still half-cooked when the chicken is done, remove the chicken from the casserole and set aside, and continue cooking the potatoes in the oven, covered. Add water if necessary.


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 9, 2007)

RMS said:
			
		

> Deadly Sushi,
> I'm just getting into Russian fare, or more specifically Georgian recipes.
> They are very healthy. I'm having trouble locating some of the spices I need though. Going to check out Trader Joe's to see if they have them.


 
My wife is Georgian, if you have any questions.

My signature recipie?....Either my pasta sauces white or red, or my rack of lamb w/roasted red pepper jus.

I never make the same recipie twice and never measure.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 9, 2007)

Here is my signature/favorite recipe to make

Lamb Shanks in a Spicy Yogurt Sauce

Lamb Shanks - 6
3 large onions thinly sliced
2 cups of plain yogurt (I like Greek style)
1 tbsp of freshly grated ginger
1 tbsp of freshly chopped garlic
3 Tbsp of Dry Ground Spice (3 tbsp of whole corrainder seeds, cumin seeds and 4 arabol chillies dry roasted in a skillet a then ground in a coffee grinder)
1 tbsp of paprika
salt to taste
2 cups of oil
Whole Spices - 3 sticks of cinnamon, handful of cardamom pods, handful of black pepper corns, 2 bay leaves, few cloves (4) 
Healthy pinches of saffron and handful of nuts (I like sweeet almonds pistachios and raisins)
Cilantro and sliced boiled eggs for garnish

First add the 2 cups of oil in a pan.  Once it's hot add the onions and fry them until they are golden brown and crisp.  They go from done to burnt in no time so be careful and keep an eye on them.  Next remove them with a slotted spoon on a plate. 

Next Place the Lamb shanks in a deep bowl, throw in the ginger and garlic along with the ground spices, salt and paprika.  Blend the yogurt and fried onions together until they turn into a nice thick paste.  Add this to the lambshanks.  Also add the saffron and nuts to the lambshanks and stir to combine. 


Next take a few tbsp of oil (remaining from frying the onions) and heat it.  Once the oil is hot add the whole spices to it (Cinnamon, cardamom, cloves, bay leaves etc.), they will start to splutter immediately.  Pour the hot oil over the lamb shank mixture.  Stir to combine.  

Transfer the lamb shank mixture to an oven proof pan.  Cover and cook at 400 degrees for 30 minutes.  Reduce the heat after that to 350 and uncover and cook for another hour to hour and a half. 

Remove the shanks in a large platter, pour the gravy on it and garnish with freshly chopped cilantro and sliced boiled eggs.  

It tastes great with basmati rice and naan or parathas (flaky wheat bread).


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's one of my favorite chicken preparations.  I adapted it form Ted Allen's 'The Food You Want To Eat':

Roasted Chicken Parts with herbs and lime
 
3        pcs     lime, zested and juiced 
3-4     pcs     whole chicken thigh and leg
1        T        Dijon mustard
3        T        fresh thyme
1        pc      bayleaf 
¼      C        extra virgin olive oil 
¾      tsp     rock salt
                   ground black pepper
1        T        olive oil for sauteing 
 

In a bowl, whisk together zest, juice of 2 limes, mustard, 2 T thyme, salt, pepper.  Whisk in olive oil like you’re making a salad dressing.  Add bayleaf.  
Wash chicken and pat dry.  Then marinate at least 1 hour up to 4 hours.
Preheat oven 350F
Heat 1 T olive oil in skillet and brown chickens on both sides.  5 min.
Place chickens in roasting pan and bake 50 min.
Remove chicken to a platter.  Put pan over high heat and reduce juices slightly, 2 to 3 min.  Stir in juice of 1 lime and 1 T thyme.  
Serve chicken with the juices.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, I've thought long and hard about this. I have lots of dishes that I do repeatedly that I always really like and that I guess I'm proud of. On the other hand, if you were to ask my partner what he'd choose if he could have anything he wanted, he'd say toad in the hole. Bit of a let-down really! So much so, I won't post a recipe. But I've enjoyed reading everyone else's.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine would have to be my Stuffed Chinese Squash, the recipes on here somewhere (I think).


----------



## Chopstix (Jul 5, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> *Goodweed's World Famous Pancakes*
> These little beauties have graced the table of literally hundreds of people to whom I've given the recipe. To date, every person who has tried this recipe swears by it and will not use a boxed mix for pancakes again. They are simple to make, easy to cook, and absolutely delicious. I get bragging rights for this recipe.
> 
> You have to follow the technique as well as the recipe to get the best results. Enjoy.
> ...


 
Goodweed, this is the only pancake I make now.  I love it!  Then recently, a friend of mine (a graduate of CIA-Culinary Institute of America) shared with me her tip on pancake making and it was one of those moments that makes you slap your forehead and go, why didn't _I_ think of that?!  Well, I tried her technique with your recipe and the pancakes now look professionally-done!

Her technique?  Just separate the yolk from the eggwhite.  Follow the recipe but whisk the white until soft peaks before folding into the batter.  

Same great taste, maybe even better texture, and now, looks like those pictures on the box of commercial pancake mixes!

Tell me what you think!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2007)

i've had good reviews on these:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/limey-thymey-chicken-piccata-for-kadesma-25958.html?highlight=%22limey+thymey%22


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/two-potato-soup-re-posted-36371.html#post457237


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f19/buckys-mango-salsa-21970.html


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 5, 2007)

What a great topic!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 6, 2007)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Goodweed, this is the only pancake I make now. I love it! Then recently, a friend of mine (a graduate of CIA-Culinary Institute of America) shared with me her tip on pancake making and it was one of those moments that makes you slap your forehead and go, why didn't _I_ think of that?!  Well, I tried her technique with your recipe and the pancakes now look professionally-done!
> 
> Her technique? Just separate the yolk from the eggwhite. Follow the recipe but whisk the white until soft peaks before folding into the batter.
> 
> ...



Sometimes, when I want to make them really over the top, I will seperate the egg and whisk the egg white until soft peaks form, and then fold the beaten egg-white into the batter.  I always use that technique when making waffles, especially Belgian Waffles.  It is a good technique, even a great one.  But I'm usually too lazy as I tend to beat the whites with a wire whisk rather than an electric mixer.  I dont' know why I do that.  It makes absolutely no sense.  I never said that I was without my quirks.

Another great recipe for pancake batter is to make Dutch Babies out of them.  They are cooked in the oven and the sides balloon up to make this extraordinary pancake "bowl" that is filled with fresh fruit, or fruit filling, and topped with Whipped Cream.  I have a recipe if you want it.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

